#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-12-31
 * XSource_ Accept/Balls To The Wall - global german radio network - Various (x«amarok)
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-01-05
<charles_> w00
<charles_> transmission 1.0 released!
<charles_> http://download.m0k.org/transmission/files/transmission-1.00.tar.bz2
